
AI used in UK job interviews to find the best applicants - rvz
https://telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/09/27/ai-facial-recognition-used-first-time-job-interviews-uk-find
======
rvz
Well the UK lacks in finding this 'talent' so much that they resort into
extreme measures such as using horrible tools like this.

If that wasn't enough, this AI is by a company called Hirevue. If any company
states they are 'diverse' and use this atrocious software to find the 'best
candidates', they risk introducing applicant bias based on certain
characteristics (race, gender, ethnicity, etc). Best part is? The AI can't
even explain itself or its decision!

Stay far away from companies that use this.

------
IshKebab
Anyone who knows the current capabilities of AI knows that this is pure
nonsense. Maybe it'll get vaguely decent results using the easiest features -
probably are they young and white. But you don't need AI for that.

~~~
braythwayt
> But you don't need AI for that.

Yes you do. If I select young and white applicants for a job, and get sued, on
the witness stand I will be asked why I only selected young and white
applicants. When I answer that I selected young and white applicants, I lose
the case and a large packet of money.

But if I have an AI in hand, I can say that I accepted the claims by its
creators that it is not biased, and therefore if it only selected young and
white applicants, that iss because they are the only qualified ones, and they
just "happen to be white."

Naturally there would be arguments going back and forth as to whether the
algorithm is racist, but I have a good chance of getting away without paying
damages because the question is complicated and thorny to explain to a jury,
and I have plausible deniability.

------
tjpnz
Wouldn't apply at any company doing that.

------
Uhuhreally
nope

~~~
mandeepj
Exactly. There is no such tool. Just a cheap PR stunt

